# FWI local em website de bombeiros



## ruijacome (25 Jun 2015 às 20:24)

Boa tarde,

Já reparei em alguns sites de estações meteorologias (meteomoita por exemplo) que tem o FWI diario, para aquela zona a que corresponde a Estação meteorologica.

Gostaria de saber, onde posso arranjar forma de incluir este tipo de informação no nosso site da Associação Humanitária de Bombeiros Voluntários de Cascais, pois é uma informação util, agora que vai começar a fase CHARLIE do DECIF:

Já procurei em diversos locais, sem nunca ter encontrado uma informação certa sobre esta duvida/pedido.

obrigado desde já pela ajuda que possam dar.


----------



## ruijacome (3 Jul 2015 às 21:10)

Ola novamente,

Ninguém nos pode/quer ajudar ?

Obrigado!


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2015 às 07:52)

Não posso ajudar muito pois não estou por dentro disso, mas uma pesquisa no fórum do cumulus vi que muita gente usa um utilitário externo (windows) com templates/tags para vários softwares para gerar outputs (como uma tabela deste género) que depois tem que ser integrados em sites.
http://www.wilddata.org.nz/fwicalc/index.php?page=9
Vai pesquisando em outros tópicos e foruns de software para estações, a ver que outras soluções/scripts haverá. O Weather display por ex. parece que tem esse cálculo integrado no próprio software. Experimenta contactar o meteomoita directamente, o hotspot tem andado desaparecido por aqui. Ou outro site que tenha, a ver se alguém aponta direcções.


----------



## ruijacome (5 Jul 2015 às 21:38)

Vince disse:


> Não posso ajudar muito pois não estou por dentro disso, mas uma pesquisa no fórum do cumulus vi que muita gente usa um utilitário externo (windows) com templates/tags para vários softwares para gerar outputs (como uma tabela deste género) que depois tem que ser integrados em sites.
> http://www.wilddata.org.nz/fwicalc/index.php?page=9
> Vai pesquisando em outros tópicos e foruns de software para estações, a ver que outras soluções/scripts haverá. O Weather display por ex. parece que tem esse cálculo integrado no próprio software. Experimenta contactar o meteomoita directamente, o hotspot tem andado desaparecido por aqui. Ou outro site que tenha, a ver se alguém aponta direcções.



Vince, obrigado pela resposta! Grande abraço!


----------

